# Lent Fish Fries.......



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Are popular events throughout St. Louis, there are so many different types of fish used that I'd not heard of before.....Jack Salmon.....it's not even pink/orange. What do you have in your area?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've heard of boiled fish dinners in MI or WI......anyone familiar with them?


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Just came across a really cool menu for a grand aioli station featuring steamed veggies and fish with garlic aioli sauce. SOunded like a nice display/array of fresh veggies, shrimp, cod, potato, tomato, etc.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Fish boils, Shroomgirl, originated in Door Cty., Wisconsin. They're a very dramatic outdoor culinary thing.

Whitefish chunks (along with spuds and sometimes other stuff, like corn) are poached in huge pots, over open fires. Just before serving, kerosene is poured on the fire. The resulting flare-up, in addition to being dramatic, causes the pots to boil over, carrying away any bitter oils and the like.

The fish and potatoes are then served up.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow....word is the fish has a clear clean flavor.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Well this was a new one for me so I had to look it up and see whats what.
I'm sure it does taste good but I have to say it looks a bit unappetizing to me when its finally plated up! 
Have a look..

Traditional Door County Fish Boil with Photos


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree, Joyful, the plating in that photo isn't the most appetising.

Keep in mind, though, that this is a rustic meal, similar to, say, a New England clamback. Imagine the whitefish and potatoes placed better on the plate, along with an ear of corn, maybe some butterbeans as well. Makes a big difference.

Shroomgirl, the word you get is correct. Because all the oils, bitter debris, and stuff you'd normally skim have been burned off, the fish, itself, is clean tasting. 

Where's Mezz? I'm sure she's been to a fish boil or three, and can probably add some insights.


----------

